# Ungeeigneter Modus.Monitorproblem



## xavy (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich habe einen Samsung 2433BW der auf 1920x1200 läuft und mir bis jetzt noch nie probleme gemacht hat. Heute wollte ich ein altes spiel spielen (sid meiers sim golf falls das noch jemand kennt) das spiel startet ganz normal nur bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung das, das spiel nich im richtigen modus läuft:

Ungeeigneter Modus. Empfohlener Modus 1920x1200 60MHz

nach ca 2 minuten stellt sich der bildschirm schwarz und die fehlermeldung tanzt auf dem bildschirm, ich muss dann an dem monitor optionen spielen damit er wieder läuft und kann dann auch die nächsten 2 minuten wieder spielen bis das gleiche wieder passiert.

ich habe schon versucht die auflösung in windows runterzustellen aber das hat auch nich funkioniert...

Wär cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

danke


----------



## boerigard (6. Januar 2010)

O.k. das Spiel ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage älter und unterstützt nativ nur 800x600.
Ich würde mal versuchen im Fenstermodus zu spielen (im Spiel mal Alt+Enter drücken).


----------



## xavy (6. Januar 2010)

Hi, hab es mal getestet, geht leider nicht =/ 

vlt sonst noch jemand ein tipp?


----------



## apfel (12. Januar 2010)

Was benutzt du für eine Grafikkarte? Du könntest noch versuchen das Scaling deiner Grafikkarte zu nutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2010)

Schau mal in den Grafikoptionen des Spiels, ob das Spiel vlt. versucht, mit zB 80Hz den Monitor anzusteuern. Bei Röhrenmonitoren macht das Sinn, weil die das Bild wirklich dann 80 mal neu aufgebaut haben, und je öfter, also je mehr Hz, desto flimmerfreier das Bild. TFTs aber leuchten eh dauernd, flimmern also nie, und mehr als ca. 75Hz vertragen die idR nicht.


----------

